# Gorgeous Viola Concerto by Rubbra



## madviolist

Did you know there is a sublime romantic concerto for viola by composer Edmund Rubbra? You know, viola players don't have so many concertos of romantic period ... but this one is amazing 

1st mvmt





2nd mvmt





3rd mvmt


----------

